# The March Challenge: Weather



## manda (Mar 1, 2004)

Time to announce the March challenge! 
The theme for this month is *Weather*

The winner of the March challenge will get User Gallery web space courtesy of Chase. 

The deadline for submissions is *March 31st*. 
You can email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com. 
We ask each member to keep their photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks), to include their forum username when submitting, and to submit no more then one photo. 
Please ensure that the submitted photo is in the form of a jpeg image and no larger than *70k*. Images that are way over size wise, will not be accepted.

Good luck to everyone and have fun!


----------



## GerryDavid (Mar 8, 2004)

Im not sure "weather" or not Ill participate this month.  *Smirks*.  I had a few great opportunities on the drive back last Friday from photography class.  A couple times I realized it was a great shot to late so I coudlnt pull over and stop.  It was really snowing and visibility wasnt that great so I didnt want to risk my car getting rear ended where it was likely to happen.  Then another time I did pull over but the shot in the viewfinder was nothing like that I had seen from inside the car through the windshield.  Then yesterday I had a great shot, but no camera.

I meant to do last months contest but wasnt able to get around to doing the shot I had planned.  Hopefully I can do this one.  :0).


----------



## snowbear (May 20, 2015)

iiqjohnwick said:


> Absolute newbie here - would like to enter the challenge - nothing like jumping in the deep end


Same message on two 11-year old threads.
Spammer trying to get thread count up?


----------

